# [Samba]Zugriffsverweigerung



## Male (24. August 2005)

Guten Tag liebe Leute.

Ich bin gerade dabei zu Testzwecken einen Sambaserver aufzusetzten. Ich benutzte dazu das Betriebssystem Fedora Core 4. 
Meine Porblematik ist nun, ich hab den Server erfolgreich in die Domain integrieren können, d.h. ich sehe ihn in der Netzwerkumgebung. Desweiteren ist es mir möglich die freigebenen Ordner zu sehen. Wenn ich nun aber in ein Ordner hineinschauen möchte kommt die Fehlermeldung:


```
Auf \\Sambatest\test kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Sie haben evtl. keine Berechtigung, diese Netzwerkressource zu verwenden. .....

Der Netzwerkpfad wurde nicht gefunden.
```

Benutzer wurde eingerichtet und hat auch vollen Zugriff. 
Jemand eine Idee woran es liegen könnte 

Hier noch die smb.conf:

```
[global]
	log file = /var/log/samba/%m.log
	load printers = yes
	idmap gid = 16777216-33554431
	socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192
	winbind use default domain = no
	template shell = /bin/false
	dns proxy = no
	cups options = raw
	idmap uid = 16777216-33554431
	os level = 20
	printcap name = /etc/printcap
;	security = user
	max log size = 50
	server string = SambaTest
	map to guest = Bad user

[homes]
	comment = Home Directories
	browseable = no
	writeable = yes

# NOTE: If you have a BSD-style print system there is no need to
# specifically define each individual printer
[printers]
	comment = All Printers
	path = /var/spool/samba
	browseable = no
# Set public = yes to allow user 'guest account' to print
;	guest ok = no
;	writeable = no
	printable = yes

[test]
	writeable = yes
	public = yes
	path = /home/test
```

Danke.


----------



## plonk (25. August 2005)

Hast du schon  "chmod 777 /home/test" ausgeführt?


----------



## imweasel (25. August 2005)

plonk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du schon  "chmod 777 /home/test" ausgeführt?


Wer bitte in aller Welt macht *chmod 777* auf $HOME?   

Sowas sollte man sich garnicht angewöhnen...


----------



## plonk (25. August 2005)

Ja, hast ja recht. Ich bin jetzt mal davon ausgegangen, dass /home/test/ einfach nur ein x-beliebiges Freigabeverzeichnis sein soll und nicht das Homeverzeichnis des Users test.
Ein "chmod 755 /home/test" tuts natürlich auch.


----------



## Male (25. August 2005)

Ja auf dem /home/test is chmod 777 .. soll ja nur zu testzwecken sein 

Vielleicht sei noch erwähnt, dass mein Windows-Account über nen Active Directory läuft und wir im Betrieb mehrere Domains haben. 
Von Linux auf Windows klappt alles hervorragend, wie gesagt nur von Windows auf Linux nicht.
Was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist, wenn ich auf einen Ordner klicke (Windows) kommt die Passwortabfrage. Dort geb ich dann meinen Benutzername + Password ein aber er akzeptiert es nicht. Er fügt dann automatisch vor meinen Name die Domain ein, soblad ich Enter gedrückt habe.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (27. August 2005)

Hi

Hast du alle User am Samba Server angelegt und auch in die Samba-Passwort-Datenbank eingetragen (smbpasswd)? Ebenso kannst du versuchen einen Passwordserver zu setzen. Diesen solltest du auf die IP deines PDC setzen. 

Grüsse


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. August 2005)

Daniel Wittberger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du alle User am Samba Server angelegt und auch in die Samba-Passwort-Datenbank eingetragen (smbpasswd)?


Ich schließe mich an, eine weitere Fehlerquelle ist folgendes:
Die User müssen in der Betriebsystemumgebung existieren UND in die Samba-Umgebung eingepflegt werden. Die Passwörter MÜSSEN dabei beim Systemuser und Sambauser übereinstimmen.


----------



## ulf123 (27. August 2005)

1.System User anlegen
 2. Homeverzeichnis des Users die rechte 755 geben
 3. Samba User anlegen
 4. Den User als Guest eintragen
 5. Verzeichniss Freigeben
 6. Samba Restarten

 bin zwar kein Profi aber diese Reinfolge klappt bei mir immer

 Bye

 Ulf


----------

